# Bbq.....what Do You Cook While Camping?



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just curious to see what everyone cooks while they are camping.

I tend to cook more and eat better while camping. I don't know why, but a rack of Baby backs cooked for an hour over hot coals sure tastes better than when I do it at home!!

We tend to cook pretty much anything...chicken breast, burgers, hot dogs, even tried a big trout one time.

Steve

PS...Hootbob....if you get into Reading area anytime soon, stop at the Walmart Supercenter in Temple and pick up some racks of Baby backs. They have whol racks of Smithfield cooked and sauced in the freezer cases for $7.99 a rack. I have a buddy that works in the Meat dept. there and he said that Walmart Corporate sent them 2 skids of these ribs, so they have them reduced. Can't beat that price!!!! And they are good...I bought 5 racks a 2 weeks ago...
















Steve


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I also eat better when camping. I will grill just about anything that I can, steaks are my favorite. We do alot of crock pot cooking when camping, throw it together in the morning and dinner is done!

Seafood is another biggie for us. I will steam shrimp or clams on the outside stove. We haven't done any crabs yet but have the burner and pot so we can when the chance comes.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

DW has a real good, easy marinate for flank steak. She prepares it before the trip and it sets in the fridge until we are ready for it. Super good when cooked on the grill outside.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

When it comes to grilling, there are 2 favorites!

Bubba Burgers (Sweet Onion) and Cheddarwurst...

Oh, I almost forgot, gotta serve them on Potato Rolls!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ribs, Chicken, Steaks and of course Kiebassa & Dogs.

Wife went to Missouri and brough back a gallon of my fav BBQ sauce, can't wait to BBQ next week.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Ribs, Chicken, Steaks and of course Kiebassa & Dogs.
> 
> Wife went to Missouri and brough back a gallon of my fav BBQ sauce, can't wait to BBQ next week.
> [snapback]49249[/snapback]​


What's your favorite BBQ sauce?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Seaks, Burgers, Dogs. Nothing too fancy or too involved.

The biggest food event for us was Breakfast for 7. We had the oven, the camp stove and the cooktop going.

The burgers later that evening were much easier!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

We usually do burgers the night we arrive at the campsite, just because they're quick and easy. Always do steak at least one night.
For breakfast I always to my camp breakfast (I think I posted that recipe previously) and my wife usually creates a breakfast she only makes when we're camping.

Several slices of French bread, sliced on a diagonal, battered and cooked as French toast.
Sprinkled with powdered sugar
Covered with Syrup, Strawberries and real whipped cream.
Served with a side a few strips of bacon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks alot guys!

Here I am trying to get some work done (well, at least the boss thinks I am







), and all I can think about now is food! CHICKEN and RIBS and STEAK! OH MY!!!









It has become a kind of tradition with us to do the 'ole Johnsonville Brats the first night out (again, they are quick and easy). Other than that, it's usually a mix of the standards, steak, burgers, etc.

PDX_Shannon picked up a new dutch oven for the TT, and we are looking forward to trying some of JollyMons great sounding recipes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We usually cook steak&potatoes,Hamburgers& hot dogs,sometimes chicken

P.S.
Steve thanks but by the time I get there they will all be gone.
Maybe I'll have to check at the Walmart in Saint Clair and see what there prices are like

Don


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

chilli made in a dutch oven over the fire. The DW makes a great pineapple upside down cake in the DO too. Separate DO of course. we like to camp in the cool weather so we cook brunswick stew allong with the burgers and dogs.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

One of my favorite grilling items is Chipotle Raspberry Pork Loin. Our local Sam's club carries it. I slice it before we leave. Really good! I also do rib-eye steaks when I can find them priced decently.

Randy


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> One of my favorite grilling items is Chipotle Raspberry Pork Loin. Our local Sam's club carries it. I slice it before we leave. Really good! I also do rib-eye steaks when I can find them priced decently.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]49394[/snapback]​


We also like to do rib-eyes,burgers (gotta have N.M. green chile on burgers) also like to do whole roasted potatoes in coals in foil. Now that fresh sweet corn is in season like that also at times on grill.
Judy & Bob &2blackdogs


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

gkaasmith said:


> What's your favorite BBQ sauce?


Commercial, Sweet Baby Rays. But the sauce my wife brought back is from a small BBQ place in Marshall Missouri - love the stuff. He'll even ship it, but won't share his recipe 







I've also gotten into making some of my own, but the stuff from MO still is th best to me.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let's see, we just came back from a week in the Outback, we had surf 'n turf kabob's, burgers & dogs, Dutch oven Chili, Tilapia w/spinach and asparagus, chicken, shrimp on the barbie, and that's just a start.

Tim


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Taco's. I marinate some skirt steaks for a couple of hours in a zip lock baggie, than 'Q' it up. Tortilla's, salsa, and pre-shreaded cheedar. Doesn't get much easier than this. Best part is I cook plenty for left overs. Then in the morning I cut up the left over meat, cook it with scrambled eggs, and wa-la, breakfast burrito's... Mm, Mm, Mmmmmmm...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds pretty good kurt









Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Nothing. It is a vacation for me we eat out.







action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Nothing. It is a vacation for me we eat out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man we would starve or have one whopper of a gas bill driving back and forth. We normally camp well away from civilization and 60 miles one way to the nearest greasy spoon would be about average.

Tri-tip steaks is a favorite but just about anything grilled is on the menu! Love to BBQ and have a few beers while camping!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Fish Tacos and beans. Except the beans keep falling through the grill. I hate that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A big part of camping is BBQ. We eat like kings while we are camping. For us it is apart of camping experience.

Thor


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We do all the usual chicken, burgers, hot dogs, etc., but we especially love to do lobsters and clams. Last time we went camping I did a pork tenderloin, sprinkled with thyme and salt, wrapped in foil and cooked on the grill, with a side dish of sliced Yukon Gold Potatoes coated with extra virgin olive oil, sprinkled with onion salt and paprika, wrapped in foil and also cooked on the grill. Yummmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Roadkill......


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Don't forget the garlic bread
Rob


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmmmm. No BBQ here. We do hot dogs and macaroni and cheese - just like at home.





















It's amazing I'm as heavy as I am.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Nothin' like beans around the campfire in the evening and schnitzengrubens for breakfast.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

A couple of Huge Kielbasa Rings from the Polish Butcher .............YUM!!








That's what we'll be bringing to Otter Lake







Can't Wait


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok my favorite thing to do more than camp is cook. Our last trip we had a few sets of friends with us, so we really ate good.

1. 10lbs King Crab
2. 6 Porterhouse about 2.5" thick
3. Chicken
4. Shrimp 
5. Halibut 
6. Then the little things chedder brots and dogs for the kids

I cater on the side and I am trying to figure out a way to get my commercial smoker in the campground, problem is it's 16' long and tips the scales at 3000lbs. I dont think the roof of the outback would hold it, dont think the expo would tow em both. lol Sure would be fun to cook enough Brisket, Pulled Pork, and Ribs to feed 500 though.

Jeff


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

my brother has been bringing his deep fryer...use it for chicken wings and such, and then he has this spicy deep-fried chicken, one of those meals you look forward to every camping trip..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

B-fast and Lunch are pretty basic meals, but we like to have fun with dinners. If we're camping with another familes, we switch off dinner owners for the night so everyone get a night or two off from cooking and we get to enjoy other types of meals.

Now....Momma "Foxfam Outbacker" can cook trout like nobody on this planet. She has the BEST receipe and man I'll telling you I could eat it forever!! Maybe we'll have some trout at the PNW Rally?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

15 schnitzengrubens is my limit.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmmmm. No BBQ here. We do hot dogs and macaroni and cheese - just like at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL









Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We cook everything we love. We added an oven thermometer to insure that we were baking at the right temperature. Last weekend we had country style (the fat ones) ribs that I had parboiled prior to the trip and marinated in BBQ sauce; I use two. One is sweet and one is spicy. We had chicken tenderloins marinated in Italian dressing and citrus grill seasoning, and we had london broil marinated in olive oil, garlic, lemon pepper, and Paul Prudommes steak magic seasoning. We had grilled veges, baked potatoes, tossed salad, fresh yeast rolls, pumpkin crisp. That was just one meal!

A great recipe that is easy is to take a reynolds hot bag and slice potatoes and onions and put inside. Add some bacon grease and margarine to keep potatoes from sticking to the bag. Add salt and pepper. Fold bag up tight and put over grill. Put the lid on the grill and cook for 15 min, flip bag and cook for 15 more. Empty potatoes into a bowl and sprinkle with cheese. Is this a weight watchers meal? NO!!!!! After dinner have a good walk.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> We cook everything we love. We added an oven thermometer to insure that we were baking at the right temperature. Last weekend we had country style (the fat ones) ribs that I had parboiled prior to the trip and marinated in BBQ sauce; I use two. One is sweet and one is spicy. We had chicken tenderloins marinated in Italian dressing and citrus grill seasoning, and we had london broil marinated in olive oil, garlic, lemon pepper, and Paul Prudommes steak magic seasoning. We had grilled veges, baked potatoes, tossed salad, fresh yeast rolls, pumpkin crisp. That was just one meal!
> 
> A great recipe that is easy is to take a reynolds hot bag and slice potatoes and onions and put inside. Add some bacon grease and margarine to keep potatoes from sticking to the bag. Add salt and pepper. Fold bag up tight and put over grill. Put the lid on the grill and cook for 15 min, flip bag and cook for 15 more. Empty potatoes into a bowl and sprinkle with cheese. Is this a weight watchers meal? NO!!!!! After dinner have a good walk.
> 
> ...


If it were WW would it sound so good? NO!!!! But I do believe we will have to try it sometime.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

gone campin said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > We cook everything we love. We added an oven thermometer to insure that we were baking at the right temperature. Last weekend we had country style (the fat ones) ribs that I had parboiled prior to the trip and marinated in BBQ sauce; I use two. One is sweet and one is spicy. We had chicken tenderloins marinated in Italian dressing and citrus grill seasoning, and we had london broil marinated in olive oil, garlic, lemon pepper, and Paul Prudommes steak magic seasoning. We had grilled veges, baked potatoes, tossed salad, fresh yeast rolls, pumpkin crisp. That was just one meal!
> ...


I hope you will. It is easy and Oh My God Delicious


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds like some good cooking going on, here. One thing I've noticed is that when you're camping you DO tend to get more exercise (if nothing more than bending your elbow more often LOL).
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Sounds like some good cooking going on, here. One thing I've noticed is that when you're camping you DO tend to get more exercise (if nothing more than bending your elbow more often LOL).
> Darlene
> [snapback]99797[/snapback]​


Yeah, you have to make sure you bring the bikes along and the dogs so that you have to walk them to insure you have a few opportunities to get some exercise to wear off all that good food. 
I am hoping to make a pot of chili sometime over Easter Break. I guess I had bette plan on adding Beano to the camper


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Nothing. It is a vacation for me we eat out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the thing to do. sunny Can't say as I blame you.


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

*CRAWFISH!* Our camping adventures began in Cajun Country and the spicy fare stuck with us. I cary a large boiling pot in the OB. When there aren't any mudbugs available we boil crabs. A few half ears of corn, lemon halves, an onion, garlic cloves and maybe some Cajun sausage all thrown in together with about 10 pounds of crawdads, accompanied by lightly fried pistolet and lots of ice cold brew!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We do a lot of burgers, london broil, and chicken. This past trip we did steak and marinated fresh shrimp skewers over charcoal, and all I can say is it was g-r-e-a-t!!!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Fresh caught silver salmon!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Huskytracks said:


> Fresh caught silver salmon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome to any potluck. Love salmon









Thor


----------

